# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  ماذا سيحدث لو ان القطط اختفت من العالم؟

## هدوء عاصف

*
ماذا سيحدث لو ان القطط اختفت من العالم؟


هذا خبر علمي قرأته ووجدت فيه إشارة لطيفة إلى أهمية كل مخلوق من حولنا، وليس كما يدعي الملحدون أن في الطبيعة مخلوقات لا حاجة إليها، لنقرأ.



يوجد في الطبيعة مئات الملايين من الحيوانات والحشرات والكائنات الدقيقة، وتؤكد الدراسات أن كل هذه المخلوقات لم توجد عبثًا، إنما لها هدف ومهام تقوم بها، ولو اختفى نوع من الكائنات فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى خلل في التوازن البيئي، وهذا ما حدث مع اختفاء القطط من إحدى الجزر!

فقد أدت جهود التخلص من القطط في جزيرة ماكيري الواقعة جنوب المحيط الهادئ، إلى إحداث تدمير بيئي في الجزيرة، التي تعتبر أحد معالم التراث العالمي، وذلك دون قصد من العلماء. وكشف تقرير نشرته مجلة البيئة التطبيقية المتخصصة أن العلماء قرروا التخلص من القطط على الجزيرة، ما أدى إلى زيادة هائلة في أعداد الأرانب، وأسفر بصورة غيرة مباشرة عن إلحاق أضرار كبيرة في بيئة الجزيرة الواقعة بين أستراليا والقارة المتجمدة الجنوبية.

وتمثل الضرر البيئي في تدمير الغطاء النباتي للجزيرة جراء انتشار الأرانب التي تقوم بحفر أنفاق لها للتكاثر والإقامة فيها، وتتغذى على النباتات لتعيش. وقد أظهرت الصور التي التقطتها الأقمار الصناعية تغيرًا كبيرًا في الغطاء النباتي للجزيرة بجانب زيادة هائلة في أعداد الأرانب.

وقدر التقرير أن نحو 40 في المائة من مساحة الجزيرة تغيرت جراء ذلك، فيما لحقت أضرار بالغة ومتوسطة في نحو 20 في المائة من المساحة المتبقية. واعتبر غياب القطط السبب الرئيسي وراء هذا الدمار البيئي الذي تعرضت له الجزيرة، فغيابها أخل بالسلسلة الغذائية. على أن الخطر الحقيقي كان سببه الإنسان أساسًا، فهو من كان وراء إحضار القطط والأرانب إلى الجزيرة غير المأهولة.

وجلب البحارة القطط لمكافحة الفئران على الجزيرة التي كانت تهدد بالقضاء على مخزونهم من الحبوب. أما الأرانب، فقد جلبها البحارة عام 1878 لتكون مصدرًا لتناول اللحوم. على أن القطط، إلى جانب اصطيادها للأرانب، بدأت تصطاد طيور الجزيرة النادرة، فتقرر التخلص منها عام 1985. ويقدر التقرير تكاليف استعادة الوضع البيئي للجزيرة بحدود 16 مليون دولار. يذكر أن الجزيرة اكتشفت عام 1810، وتتواجد فيها مستعمرات لطائر البطريق وحيوان الفقمة.

انظروا كيف وضع الله التوازن في كل شيء، وعندما حاول البشر تغيير هذا التوازن حدث الخلل البيئي، ونتج عنه تدمير مساحات شاسعة من الغطاء النباتي للجزيرة، إن هذا يدعونا للتفكر في نعمة من نعم الخالق تبارك وتعالى، ألا وهي نعمة التوازن البيئي، يقول تعالى: {وَالْأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَوْزُونٍ * وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ وَمَنْ لَسْتُمْ لَهُ بِرَازِقِينَ * وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا عِنْدَنَا خَزَائِنُهُ وَمَا نُنَزِّلُهُ إِلَّا بِقَدَرٍ مَعْلُومٍ} [الحجر: 19- 21].

إن الله تبارك وتعالى قدَّر في هذه الأرض أقواتها، وسخر لنا كل شيء لخدمتنا، بشرط أن نصلح في الأرض ولا نفسد فيها، وعندما قام البشر بالحروب المدمرة، ومارسوا الفاحشة، وأكثروا من الترف واللهو وتلويث البيئة نتيجة العبث بهذه الأرض كانت النتيجة كما نرى اليوم ارتفاع منسوب البحار وارتفاع معدل درجات الحرارة وارتفاع نسبة غاز الكربون… وكل هذه تنذر بفساد أرضنا في السنوات القليلة القادمة كما يؤكد الخبراء.

كذلك يمكن أن نستفيد من الدراسة السابقة في أن جميع المخلوقات على الأرض ضرورية لاستمرار الحياة، وكل المخلوقات التي نظن أنه لا فائدة منها، إنما هي مسخَّرة لعمل محدد، وهنا نتذكر قول الحق عز وجل يذكرنا بنعمه: {أَلَمْ تَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَأَسْبَغَ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعَمَهُ ظَاهِرَةً وَبَاطِنَةً وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلَا هُدًى وَلَا كِتَابٍ مُنِيرٍ} [لقمان: 20].

ولذلك فإن الأرض تحوي توازنًا دقيقًا جدًّا، ينبغي علينا أن ندركه ونعمل على إعادته، لأن غياب التوازن في البيئة يعرض البر والبحر للفساد والسبب هو الإنسان طبعًا، يقول تعالى: {ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ} [الروم: 41].

وعندما نتأمل كتاب الله تعالى نلاحظ أن الله حدثنا عن التوازن في البيئة في آية عظيمة تعتبر من آيات الإعجاز العلمي، يقول تعالى: {وَالْأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَوْزُونٍ * وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ وَمَنْ لَسْتُمْ لَهُ بِرَازِقِينَ * وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا عِنْدَنَا خَزَائِنُهُ وَمَا نُنَزِّلُهُ إِلَّا بِقَدَرٍ مَعْلُومٍ} [الحجر: 19- 21]. فالحمد لله على نعمه ما ظهر منها وما بطن، وأمام هذه الآيات المعجزة نقول كما علمنا الله: {وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ سَيُرِيكُمْ آَيَاتِهِ فَتَعْرِفُونَهَا وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ} [النمل: 93].



——————

المراجع:

الكاتب: عبد الدائم الكحيل.

المصدر: موقع أسرار الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة.

*

----------


## (dodo)

سبحان الله معلومات رائعة 
مشكور هدوء

----------


## محمد العزام

كل كائن له دوره على وجه هذه البسيطه 
انعدام اي منها يؤدي بالتالي الى خلل في الطبيعه 


مشكور هدوء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سبحان الله ما أبدع خلقه 
موضوع جميل 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم ولزوقكم*

----------


## &روان&

سبحان الله 
مشكور هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> سبحان الله 
> مشكور هدوء



*وشكراً الك لمرورك ومشاركتك في الموضوع*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أجمل المخلوقات*

----------

